

DragonflyBSD 3.4 will support dports - dallagi
http://leaf.dragonflybsd.org/mailarchive/kernel/2013-03/msg00013.html

======
zdw
Basically they're switching to "dports", more information about which can be
found here:

<http://www.shiningsilence.com/dbsdlog/2013/01/12/11008.html>

Basically it's a switch from NetBSD's pkgsrc to FreeBSD's ports system, but
with DragonFly customizations:

~~~
octo_t
How is it that this comment is much clearer than that mailing list post?

~~~
ams6110
It appears that the email is from the _DragonFly kernel List._ So my guess
would be that if you had been keeping up with that list for any length of
time, you'd have a lot more context and the post would seem understandable.

------
fupjack2
Not switching - adding to the install. Dports is already available in the 3.3
development images of DragonFly. Pkgsrc will still be available in the 3.4
release.

If dports works out well during this release cycle, we may switch to it for
the next release - we'll find out by trying it, but this won't leave anyone
having to jump packaging systems immediately. Unless, of course, they want to,
cause dports is pretty slick.

I am the author of the linked post - it's not necessarily that clear because
it's a conversation with the other developers that have been using these
tools, not a release announcement.

